# Looking for a Schwinn sting



## Junkman Bob (Jan 3, 2018)

Let me know if anyone is selling a complete sting ... not looking to break the bank 
Looking for complete but affordable


----------



## mongeese (Jan 3, 2018)

Schwinn guy not looking to break the bank?
Say nothing that needn't be said.
Try the "wanted" section.


----------



## bicyclebuff (Feb 13, 2018)

I just found one nos still in the box if interested


----------



## 1979-4ever (Feb 26, 2018)

bicyclebuff said:


> I just found one nos still in the box if interested




Interested for sure if Junkman Bob is not,


----------



## Junkman Bob (Feb 26, 2018)

It was a mini sting


----------

